# Isolation Transformer



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

I recently purchased a Dayton VIT-1 isolation transformer, does anyone have an opinion on this product?::scratchhead:


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

It's a basic cable in-line device to eliminate hum. Are you having problems with hum through your equalizer that you feel is originating with cable TV?

brucek


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

Yes I,m hearing a low hum only when I turn off the receiver. Any advice that you or anyone could give me to solve this problem would be much appreciated. thx. SKC. IT only lasts for approximately 10 minutes.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Yes I,m hearing a low hum only when I turn off the receiver.


I'm assuming the hum comes from the subwoofer (since it stops after 10 minutes, this would indicate the audio detect of the sub shut it down and the hum stops)?

If so, ensure it is indeed the cable that is causing the hum by first disconnecting the cable and see if it stops..

brucek


----------



## kennypc (Sep 4, 2009)

yes, it stops after disconnecting the cable, but I dont want to have to do that all the time so I,ll use the isolation transformer to correct the problem. Is that a good solution? Thanks SKC


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> Is that a good solution?


I would first check that all the ground connections for the cable at the service panel or outside are good. 

You may find that the bandwidth of the Dayton device isn't wide enough to cover the full digital cable spectrum and it may weaken the signal - I just don't know. Try it and find out..

brucek


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Isolation is never better than solving the problem at its source, if possible.


----------

